# Low dose naltrexone and lamotrigine?



## Rivers (Jun 10, 2021)

Not sure if this has already been shared here, but this is a very interesting presentation on low dose naltrexone and dissociation. I am going to try it, but I am already taking lamotrigine. Does anyone have experience with this combination? Is there any reason to think that the lamotrigine, as a mood stabilizer, might limit the de-numbing effects of the naltrexone?

 Dr Wiebke Pape’s Presentation on Dissociative Symptoms in Trauma at the LDN 2017 Conference


----------

